# The New River Project



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, I have put one of my New River females that I got slightly recently with the male I had and, to my surprise, I caught the male courting! I've never seen this, even when he was with my old female. Here is a video. I'll post more and pics (Apologies in advance, iphone was nearest, so thats what I did my video on). When they are out and calling again, I'll do another video without my commentary. Enjoy, if anyone has any questions or comments, don't hesitate to ask!







PS- How would I be able to put up the window for the video within this message, I'd rather it be as simple and straight forward for you all!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I went ahead and edited it for you. You type [you-tube]identification[/you-tube], minus the - in you-tube. The identification bit consists of a bunch of numbers and letters - you don't need to use the entire URL.


----------



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks zBrinks, I'll remember that next time!


----------



## bmartin04983 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the video!


----------



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm glad you enjoyed it! Small update, I haven't seen much else, no eggs in the cocohut >=( but good things take time. If I don't see anything by the fall, I may switch out females... Don't know yet. In all honesty, there may be something in a plant that's sitting in the back. When I get some free time, I'll post some pics of the tank they are currently in.


----------



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, quick update, I found 5 eggs yesterday, and they are fertile!!!!!!!!!! Pics to follow soon, not sure what I did to make this happen, but it happened!


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

firefishbrain said:


> Well, quick update, I found 5 eggs yesterday, and they are fertile!!!!!!!!!! Pics to follow soon, not sure what I did to make this happen, but it happened!





Congrats put me on the list for some froglets.lol


----------



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

Another big suprise! I was feeding my frogs tonight, and I find a tad on the male's back!!! I don't know where they are keeping the clutch, but I have placed several portion cups filled with R/O water for him to deposit the little guy. This has turned out to be a great day!


----------



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

Found all the Tadpoles that my Male was hiding, I got 5 Tads total and I have 5 eggs on the way!!!


----------



## IHeartFrogs (May 8, 2012)

First time seeing New River call. I never see mine!


----------



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, I'm glad I caught for you! Got another clutch, so I'm currently at 6 tads, 5 half developed eggs, and 7-9 fresh eggs (didn't pull them yet, so the male can get a chance to do his thing). My new rivers may have rabbit DNA in them! plus I have another female, I may rotate in soon just to give the first lady a break. What do you all think?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have a pair that is successfully breeding (especially just getting going), it would be a mistake to swap out females. The first female could end up traumatized and not breed anymore and there's no quarantee that the second female will breed for you.

Just let this pair breed for as long as they are happy together. They will likely breed through the Summer and into the Fall, then stop breeding for a few months. If you wanted to trade out females, this would be the time to do it.

Pesonally, I would either acquire another male or just keep the second female as a back-up (in case of a loss of the first female). I keep lots of "spare parts", rather than get caught out on my breeding projects.

Just some thoughts. Good luck with them, Richard.



firefishbrain said:


> Well, I'm glad I caught for you! Got another clutch, so I'm currently at 6 tads, 5 half developed eggs, and 7-9 fresh eggs (didn't pull them yet, so the male can get a chance to do his thing). My new rivers may have rabbit DNA in them! plus I have another female, I may rotate in soon just to give the first lady a break. What do you all think?


----------



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for answering my question, that seems the safer route, so I think I'll stick with that. My primary concern was nutrient depletion in the female, I wasn't expecting them to breed this prolifically was all!


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Glad to hear they're working out for you! They are pretty prolific breeders, get ready for a bunch of cool little froglets!


----------



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes indeed! Very happy with them, Currently my male is getting it on with the larger girl.


----------



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

A long awaited update. I have 23 tads, from that 1 is now a froglet and I 3 more have their front legs, I'm very excited! Sorry for the lack of pics, but my "relaxing" summer has been anything but...


----------

